# Holographic Nailpolish / OPI Designer series



## user79 (Oct 23, 2008)

What do you all think of holographic polish? I've never seen them sold here in Switzerland, I might have to order some online...

OPI is releasing the new fall 2008 designer series of holo lacquer...

Some swatches:
Scrangie: Swatches: New OPI Designer Series shades!

OPI - Designer Series

Extravagance looks sooo pretty!


Although I have seen some swatches of the China Glaze holos that they have and I think the effect is even stronger? What was that collection called - "OMG" or something?

What do you guys think of the new opi collection, and holo lacquers in general? Any favs?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 23, 2008)

Chanel came out with a really pretty silver one that looked like 3D Silver glitter a while back but it was crazy expensive. I want them all. They are so pretty and I am a sucker for anything sparkly. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wow!! I LOOOVE these! Can't wait to get my hands on one or two!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 23, 2008)

I like that silver looking one.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 23, 2008)

I have OMG, Sexagon, and OPI Paris Couture for Sure. You can still get the 2 first ones at H2T. I'm a sucker for cool np so I'll definetly be ordering the new Designer Series!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 23, 2008)

Btw, I forgot to add: IMO, the China Glaze holos are much more holographic than the OPI DS Series. So if you're looking for a strong effect, I suggest the OMG collection or the Kaleidoscope one


----------



## user79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Btw, I forgot to add: IMO, the China Glaze holos are much more holographic than the OPI DS Series. So if you're looking for a strong effect, I suggest the OMG collection or the Kaleidoscope one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that's what I've noticed too from swatch pictures. I really want to get some of the CG ones...although I'm worried that they look a bit "trashy" for the office? lol! Oh well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The holo on the CG ones looks unreal, although I like the OPI formulation and the brush wand more...

Here's swatches of the China Glaze Kaleidoscrope collection, as a comparison:
Scrangie: Reader Request: China Glaze Kaliedoscope, Part 1

You're right, they do look a lot more holographic than the OPI ones...


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 24, 2008)

I have three holo np's OPI My Private Jet and then two Make Up Store ones. Out of those OPI is the best quality and formula.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, these are so pretty. I think I will pick up Extravagance and Opulence. I love nail polish and especially OPI


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 3, 2008)

New DS n/p is not as holo as old ones... they have more of a "scattered" sort of holo... I still like them, they are really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"My private jet", "Opening night gold" (I'm sure there is more) are holo, but regular np, with regular price tag


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

China Glaze OMG is much more holographic than OPI DS polishes, if holo is what you are looking for. But the DS polishes are gorgeous in their own right! And they go on so super smooth, like butter. They are very nice, you won't be disappointed with them.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear the ChG holos to work (I'm an engineer) and I do get some stares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not going to stop though. They look absolutely fab (and they're cheaper than the OPI DS). 

IDK is my favorite. The OMG holos are smoother than the kaleidoscope series which have more chunky glitter. I prefer the OMGs.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo i like!


----------



## Brie (Nov 5, 2008)

ooh! I want extravagance and reflection !!


----------



## user79 (Nov 6, 2008)

I ordered Sexagon from the ChG, if I like it I will try the OMG collection next. I saw swatches of Sexagon and OMG side by side and I thought Sexagon looked shinier. Oh well, we'll see!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ I loooooove silver holos. I'm also a nail polish freak! CG Sexagon is one of my fave holos and I have A LOT!


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

I've bought Sexagon, I LOVE it, it's soooo beautifull!

I also got OMG that I love, FYI is very cute too, but I'm a little bit decieved by He's going circles...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

I want Sexagon SO BAD. This thread is dangerous! I dont even paint my fingernails because it chips so much, but I would paint them everyday with this polish!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have any of the DS polishes yet, but I must get Extravagance.  As far as holos, I have OPI My Private Jet which I love.  I just started swapping for some of the OMG collection.  So far, I have DV8 and 2NITE, both of which I love.  I think if I am able to place an order soon, I will get a few more of those and a few of the China Glaze Kaleidoscopes, as they are being discontinued.

Edit: Before now, I'd only watched DV8, but I did a full mani with it today and I love, love, love it!  OMG seriously, it is the most beautiful teal with holographic shimmer.  I am definately going to try and get the rest of the OMG collection.  They are so unique IMO.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2008)

does anyone know when this collection will be available? I haven't seen it on either 8ty8 or head2toe websites


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_does anyone know when this collection will be available? I haven't seen it on either 8ty8 or head2toe websites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The new OPI DS are on 8ty8.  They aren't grouped with the other OPIs though.  If you scroll down on the main page, there is an icon for OPI DS.  You can find them there.  They also have them on transdesign.com


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, everyone should own at least one holo nail polish! Doesn't matter which color. Its holographic GOODNESS. Audrey, I just got DV8 in the mail earlier this week so I'm hoping to try it out soon.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks like a granite countertop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which is pretty but I am also fond of granite contertops


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Yes, everyone should own at least one holo nail polish! Doesn't matter which color. Its holographic GOODNESS. Audrey, I just got DV8 in the mail earlier this week so I'm hoping to try it out soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is fabulous!  It is bright without being toooo bright, and the holo is subtle but gorgeous! I want more colors


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_It is fabulous!  It is bright without being toooo bright, and the holo is subtle but gorgeous! I want more colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually wish the holo would be a little more pumped up in that color. I'm a holo freak of nature though.


----------

